# Too dry?



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

My 220 viv has been finished and planted for a bout three weeks now. Plants seem to be doing well. My question on moisture is this...... Every pic I see posted on here has standing water everywhere? I only have this directly after misting (once a day) and then it dries up. I do not have frogs yet. I have been afraid of over watering. My soil drains well into my false bottom. I got into my substrait today to put a heater in my water table and found the soil to be pretty dry. ? My humidity is olny hanging around 60 % right now but Im instaling my fogger tomorrow. Question is..... Am I too dry right now?

Frogs will be coming soon and want this figured out first!


----------



## wshngtn (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm far from an expert but I'm guessing most people will say to make sure there is no ventilation (or close to none) so the moisture doesn't leave the tank as fast. Lights can also lower the humidity level and several people on here have suggested raising the lights higher above the tank. I'm fighting with the same issue and I have a fogger running several times a day, a false bottom, a big stream and I mist 2x a day. I have even sealed off just about all ventilation points. I'm scared to buy frogs til I get this fixed.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Probably too dry....

Try to get some pics of the viv on here so when can give you some decent feedback and help.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

Here is the link to my build thread. Its a large tank. I do have a water feature and honestly...the plants closer to that are a little healthier looking. Nothing is dying, but it just seems dry. Im afraid of over watering but maybe I im not watering enough. Since I dont have frogs yet, I have not completely covered the top. Approx. 30% of it is open. This may also be a big part of my issue?? 
dhttp://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/50661-my-first-viv-build-220gln.html


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

highfyre said:


> Since I dont have frogs yet, I have not completely covered the top. Approx. 30% of it is open. This may also be a big part of my issue??


DING DING DING! We have a winner! 

Close that up and you should see your humidity climb right up. You'll probably want some ventilation along the front of the top to help prevent fogging of your glass but 1/3 is probably way more than you will be able to maintain a decent humidity level in. I usually go for more like 10% or less . . .


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

I#d say it is better to keep it too dry rather than drowning your frogs like fish.

it should be at least 60% humidity and not drop below that. but you dont need to have a 100% ALL the time. you want to create a vivarium, not an aquarium.


----------



## yumpster (May 22, 2009)

I would agree with the basics of what PumilioTurkey stated, but would aim to keep it at a minimum of 70%. 80% and up is best, but 70% isn't terrible.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

There is a difference between HUMIDITY and standing puddles/saturated substrate. However - if the goal is to induce breeding activity you will find that higher humidity will yield the greatest results. Frogs will benefit by having access to a dry area in the tank but the ambient humidty can be well over 80% with no ill effects. The tank being too dry is of a much greater risk than it being too wet . ..


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Another thing to consider is how accurate is the humidity gauge? A lot die pretty fast or are just plain inaccurate.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

if you have puddles on the surface and the soil underneath is dry I would say its not draining well


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

melas said:


> DING DING DING! We have a winner!
> 
> Close that up and you should see your humidity climb right up. You'll probably want some ventilation along the front of the top to help prevent fogging of your glass but 1/3 is probably way more than you will be able to maintain a decent humidity level in. I usually go for more like 10% or less . . .


Yep! You were right fo sho! Picked up the glass today and placed it...... humidity jumped up to 80% in ten minutes. There was just too much openeness for this dry winter like air to invade.


----------



## highfyre (Feb 19, 2010)

My humidity was at 80% this morning when I woke and my temp was 70 with no lights on all night. SO I think Im golden, now just need to figure out the venting so my entire tank isnt fogged up. I would like to be able to see in at some point.s


----------

